# 2010 turkey, did you get it



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

I got mine. Got the first week


----------



## chemiker (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats. I got mine too, first week in ZE!


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

got mine and kids!!!


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

ZB (the thumb) first week :woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

no thyme said:


> got mine and kids!!!


 Hi Team member,
Got mine too, ZZ First week.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Got mine in January, 234 the late hunt :woohoo1:.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

PITBULL said:


> ZB (the thumb) first week :woohoo1::woohoo1:



You jackarse! Haha been tryin for years to get first week thumb(cass city/gagetown) area. Have some awsome stateland spots if you need a few new spots! Pm me if ya want.

I was unsuccessful first choice, got the 234 as backup in second choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Unit F 4/26-5/2


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

My dad my brother in-law and I all got ours. Unit ZC first hunt!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was successful but not for the hunt I wanted. Looks like I only have a week to get it done again.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I got mine. Area K 4/26-5/02
Judging from the way my phone blew up this morning everyone who put in got one.:lol:


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I drew the second hunt in K. was hopeing for the first I always have bad luck with the weather when ever ive draw this hunt. It usually ends up snowing on me. but ah well maybe this year the weather will stay nice. atleast i can still get after them before they have been called to, to much.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Got it! April 19th here I come.


----------



## Q2XL (Oct 2, 2006)

Nope :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Got one. 

05/10/10 - 05/31/10 
UNIT ZB - GENERAL 

Tip of the thumb birds are in danger.


----------



## dgi302 (Nov 25, 2006)

Private land Unit ZZ 4-19 - 5/2. Mostly in Midland.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Unit K april 19-25... It's gonna be a blood bath!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> Unit K april 19-25... It's gonna be a blood bath!


so you got my first season k tag you dirty bugger!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

first hunt in area J.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I only went one year in the past 12 that I didnt get the first hunt and I got it again this year 

CB


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

ZZ tag over the counter starting the 19th.


----------

